# Today I did.... share your latest Halloween project/decor?



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

So I am trying to do some self-care and do something I love every weekend. Well that leads me to work on Halloween Projects with my kids. So every weekend we pick something to work on and do it to celebrate Halloween. ❤🎃
Here is what we did today: Free Pallets with old left over paint! Hubby set it up and we painted! 










Share what you did today...


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Shyra, I love that fence! I just finished decorating our interior-





























Annnd....
I used some untapped hand-writing skills to free-hand draw these signs; I followed the penciled lines with paint and sharpie marker for highlighting--



















I'm going to attach the Halloween sign to my recently-built pillory photo-op prop, and the Selkie Cove sign will be put up in front of our pirate ship that will go in our front yard.
It's so great that your whole family gets in on the fun of decorating! Keep posting your work, it looks great!


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

I did my windows! Hard to capture how awesome they are!


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Sweet! Love the bloody hand prints. I made a graveyard fence too over that past few weeks (took way longer than expected) and we finally put it together for the first time today. Still needs spider webs and bones strewn about, but a decent start. Really looking forward to covid being over so I can put plasma balls on top of all the faux brick columns. Kinda blew my prop budget on the fence and three reapers this year.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

MCR said:


> Sweet! Love the bloody hand prints. I made a graveyard fence too over that past few weeks (took way longer than expected) and we finally put it together for the first time today. Still needs spider webs and bones strewn about, but a decent start. Really looking forward to covid being over so I can put plasma balls on top of all the faux brick columns. Kinda blew my prop budget on the fence and three reapers this year.
> 
> View attachment 738744
> 
> ...


That looks awesome ... yeah my fence was FREE just some labor (mainly my hubby).


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

This doesn’t look like anything, but I stained the boards for the inside scene of my pirate ship


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

01GTB said:


> View attachment 738749
> 
> 
> This doesn’t look like anything, but I stained the boards for the inside scene of my pirate ship


Can’t wait to see the final product!


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

Shyra said:


> Can’t wait to see the final product!



Teaser


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I renovated my Horsemans Hollow town (as pictured) and setup spirit halloween fencing ill get a pic of 2morrow


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

internet troll said:


>


Those eyes are amazing! What did you use?


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Shyra said:


> Those eyes are amazing! What did you use?


Those eyes come standard on the Home Depot 12 foot skeletons.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

internet troll said:


> Those eyes come standard on the Home Depot 12 foot skeletons.


Okay — pretty cool! 🎃


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

Shyra said:


> So I am trying to do some self-care and do something I love every weekend. Well that leads me to work on Halloween Projects with my kids. So every weekend we pick something to work on and do it to celebrate Halloween. ❤🎃
> Here is what we did today: Free Pallets with old left over paint! Hubby set it up and we painted!
> 
> View attachment 738692
> ...


Looks great. Working on a butchers table for the garage today...first time using foam for building


Shyra said:


> So I am trying to do some self-care and do something I love every weekend. Well that leads me to work on Halloween Projects with my kids. So every weekend we pick something to work on and do it to celebrate Halloween. ❤🎃
> Here is what we did today: Free Pallets with old left over paint! Hubby set it up and we painted!
> 
> View attachment 738692
> ...





Shyra said:


> Okay — pretty cool! 🎃


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

DQ13 said:


> Looks great. Working on a butchers table for the garage today...first time using foam for building
> 
> 
> View attachment 738850
> ...


Sorry if I posted these pictures wrong, this is my first usomg foam...it will be used as
a butcher block table for.my garage scene...


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

DQ13 said:


> Looks great. Working on a butchers table for the garage today...first time using foam for building
> 
> 
> View attachment 738850
> ...


That is pretty awesome! I love seeing the pictures of the process.


----------



## BillTheTailor (Sep 5, 2020)

Lantern for my watchman character, and a paper mache + beach ball pumpkin head.


----------



## BillTheTailor (Sep 5, 2020)

The watchman's head under construction.


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

Those look amazing...great work


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

DQ13, that butcher's block is coming along great! You are probably going to do this already, but you could splatter some prema-blood on it for that just-carved look!


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Started painting my castle walls. I’m so behind. Ugh.


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

Edmund K said:


> DQ13, that butcher's block is coming along great! You are probably going to do this already, but you could splatter some prema-blood on it for that just-carved look!


Had not though about that, but going to streal the idea, would be really cool if I could getting a dripping effect in to small pool on the floor...


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

finished the two props I decided to add. Cozy coupe for a small skellie to drive and a skull pile to hide my projector


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

My niece put the finishing touches on the witch’s cauldron. In the background is my Hellbilly cabin made from an old fence.


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

Here is my voodoo preist and sacrifice for tje graveyars


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

DQ13 said:


> Here is my voodoo preist and sacrifice for tje graveyars


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Today I did

some painting on my son's demogorgon mask. It is..... a work in progress. I'm not sure it's going to work out!, but I am giving it my all. Couldn't paint my red around the white teeth, so I'm going to have to paint them white tomorrow (they are just dried white clay).











Like another fence earlier in this post, I got some pallets and made some zombie fence area and let my son and neighbor go at it with handprints and "sloppy painting". some hands from the dollar store, string lights I already had! 

















And last but not least, some more beef netting webs. Gosh they are time consuming, but I love em'! Many more to come.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I finished my first JOL of the season! The Crooked Man.
It's my first time doing shaded bits, and it was hard with an exacto knife.


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

AS tradition has it, I put up my first decoration last night when I got home from work. This is the Crimson Creech. He is the first decoration I made with my daughter (who was a freshman in High School then) when I became a home haunter 7 years ago. He is always the first decoration out. He's aging well...I did have to reglue his hat this year.


----------



## Keltset (Oct 1, 2020)

Edmund K said:


> I'm going to attach the Halloween sign to my recently-built pillory photo-op prop, and the Selkie Cove sign will be put up in front of our pirate ship that will go in our front yard.
> It's so great that your whole family gets in on the fun of decorating! Keep posting your work, it looks great!


Love this, any pictures of the pirate ship you are doing? My wife and I are working on ours (not finished but) I will post a pic below of what we have so far!



01GTB said:


> Teaser


Awesome, what did you use to make the base to rotate like that?


Here's where we are on our project so far:


























Still a lot of work to do!!

-K

Wheres me map!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Keltset said:


> Love this, any pictures of the pirate ship you are doing? My wife and I are working on ours (not finished but) I will post a pic below of what we have so far!


Hey, great timing! I just got done assembling my pirate ship, and she's made port here in Selkie Cove!



















It's the Home Depot special that I bought at the last minute last year, and modified a few details like the creepy cloth and headgear for the pirate. The white wig, headscarf, and hat give him a lot more "gravitas" than the poor silly thing that they packed in the box. Here's a picture of it from last year with fire n ice purple lights on it-









By the way, I love your forum "handle", Keltset! My favorite Troll from The Sword of Shannara! I hope you don't have that rascal Panamon Creel helping you out, he'll put holes in your sails with that pike of a hand! Your pirate ship looks awesome, and kudos for building it from scratch!


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

I painted the this tombstone's engraving, and inserted staples.








Yeah, I didn't do good on the lettering.


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Another JOL done. Valak.


----------



## baseballmickey (Oct 21, 2014)

I got my candy chute mostly done this week. And I set my skeletons up in a beach scene which is different this year. Still a ton of work to do.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

CJSimon said:


> Started painting my castle walls. I’m so behind. Ugh.


I think we have all uttered that sentiment - definitely behind on everything. I quickly carved & stained a foam pumpkin last night & a friend (who is visiting to help with set up today) said, "Why? You're kind of at zero hour here." Ha! She's such a noob to the world of prop making & prop displays


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

Keltset said:


> Awesome, what did you use to make the base to rotate like that?


It’s using Spider Hill’s prop turner mech, which uses a wiper motor.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Okay, the outside display is _done!_ (well, at least I think so, for now!) The ship has its lighting, and all is properly spooky now! -


























Can you see our lovely streetlamp's glaring wash of light thrown across the lawn? Seriously considering a colored gel and frame for our side of the lamp lens only.
It's a four-sided carriage-style lamp, so I can easily "color" our "lawn side" without any interference to the "street side".









So, with the ghost ship in Selkie Cove, "The Haunting of Iverson Manor" is ready for Hallowe'en!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

My brother bought a pumpkin and asked me to carve Gohan for him. It's complete.


----------



## Lruckman (Aug 1, 2019)

One new marker done many more to come.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keltset (Oct 1, 2020)

Edmund K said:


> Hey, great timing! I just got done assembling my pirate ship, and she's made port here in Selkie Cove!
> 
> I would absolutely get the side of the light covered up, just cut out a block of construction paper and tape it over that side of the lense if its the squared off kind like I'm envisioning from your statement. That yellow tinge seriously affects the awesome color scheme you have.
> 
> By the way, I love your forum "handle", Keltset! My favorite Troll from The Sword of Shannara! I hope you don't have that rascal Panamon Creel helping you out, he'll put holes in your sails with that pike of a hand! Your pirate ship looks awesome, and kudos for building it from scratch!


Looks great! I'm absolutely obsessed with pirate anything, thus my crazy display and the ridiculous amount of time that we put into setting it up. We try to avoid buying stuff to keep it unique but that HD prop is something that we really loved and almost acquired ourselves for a different location. The idea for our pirate ship originate with us trying to find a way to hide our crummy looking trailer for halloween when we couldn't park it somewhere else and has become a major prop and no longer needs to be parked elsewhere.

Creel is no longer around, last I heard from him he had locked himself away in his smith... I heard he was working on sword, greater than the one his ancestors crafted. Very likely the reason that {me} ship still sails the black seas! (Also, Terry Brooks is likely the reason I have an obsession with pirates as when I read The Sword of Shannara [and the entire continued series] as a little kid it always gave me the medieval swashbuckling vibe)



01GTB said:


> It’s using Spider Hill’s prop turner mech, which uses a wiper motor.


Thank you! I will look it up. I have used the oscillating fan motors for side to side swinging before and rotisserie for our fire spits before and it has worked fantastically. The idea of using a wiper motor is beyond excellent, wish I had thought of that before.

-------

Still not enough time in the day but the Black Water Cove entrance has started to go up along with the new jail cell this year!



















-K

Arg ye best be stayin' way from me rum!


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

Keltset said:


> Thank you! I will look it up. I have used the oscillating fan motors for side to side swinging before and rotisserie for our fire spits before and it has worked fantastically. The idea of using a wiper motor is beyond excellent, wish I had thought of that before



Monster Guts and FrightProps also sell wiper motors and speed controllers if you are going to build your own turning mech. Spider Hill has a few mechs with motors and some components that can take hours of extra work out of a project. He may have motors sold separately as well but they are not on the site. Speed control and transformers are though. 

If it is within the scope of what you are building, I highly recommend his stuff. I don’t have the time to reinvent it if it’s a wheel I’m looking for. I ordered a ground breaker mech from him the other day for something other than a ground breaker, but it looks like it will work perfectly for what I need. His Spider Joints are very handy.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Got alot of my display put out. Still have fog machines and a few more props to put out. Anyhow, here it is so far.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Zombie4* said:


> Got alot of my display put out. Still have fog machines and a few more props to put out. Anyhow, here it is so far.


Looks amazing! Love the display and the lighting is awesome! What kind of lighting do you use and where did you get it from?


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Shyra said:


> Looks amazing! Love the display and the lighting is awesome! What kind of lighting do you use and where did you get it from?


Thank you!! Those are color changing led flood lights. I use 20, 35 and 60 watt. They have them on Amazon. I hand made the wooden stands they are on.


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Graveyards are now done.


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

So this weekend self-care ... I was able to get a box of vintage glass bottles for FREE and turn them into potion 🧪 bottles with my 7 year old







daughter. Also switch some eyes out on a teddy bear.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

internet troll said:


>


Wow!!!! This really comes to life in those lights!!! Fantastic job!!!!😍😍😍😍


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

internet troll said:


>


Great Job. Love Sleepy Hollow!


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

I put up some skellies putting up... skellies


----------



## Lruckman (Aug 1, 2019)

Wow the lighting is soo good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Today I finished my Conjuring Trio, with the addition of Annabelle.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

cleanfreak said:


> I did my windows! Hard to capture how awesome they are!
> View attachment 738737
> 
> View attachment 738738


Wow looks like the Amityville horror house! Scary!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

internet troll said:


>


Are you 365nm blacklights here? This set up is so original! Love!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's my arachnoghoul for this year...


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

matrixmom said:


> Here's my arachnoghoul for this year...
> View attachment 739663
> View attachment 739664


Allow me to add this to "list of posts/pics I am glad I saw in the daytime, and not before bed". That is CREEPY!


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

matrixmom said:


> Here's my arachnoghoul for this year...
> View attachment 739663
> View attachment 739664


That is quality but what am I looking at


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Painted some more tombstones. They aren't done but that's less work I have to do later.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

nbad311 said:


> I put up some skellies putting up... skellies
> 
> View attachment 739650
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Do you have the glow in the dark skeletons that were sold at Home Depot / Lowe’s? If yes, did you modify them to get them to glow so well? I saw a lot of reviews mentioning that they didn’t really glow but yours are amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

cleanfreak said:


> Graveyards are now done.
> View attachment 739525


I love this! Are they just plastic tablecloths on each window then the lights turned on in each room? I have tried to do this, but my family gets annoyed when I take over their rooms with lights being on lol.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeremy7 said:


> That is quality but what am I looking at


Its haunted art ! Lol. Its loctite "spidery" legs with a ghoul head. Here's some process pics.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

matrixmom said:


> Its haunted art ! Lol. Its loctite "spidery" legs with a ghoul head. Here's some process pics.
> View attachment 739726
> View attachment 739727


There was no question about it being art! I was just calling it VERY surreal. Something from a nightmare.


----------



## Lruckman (Aug 1, 2019)

matrixmom said:


> Its haunted art ! Lol. Its loctite "spidery" legs with a ghoul head. Here's some process pics.
> View attachment 739726
> View attachment 739727


That makes my skin crawl, nice job!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Back again with another jol. I've started an Insidious trio. Here's the first.


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

matrixmom said:


> I love this! Are they just plastic tablecloths on each window then the lights turned on in each room? I have tried to do this, but my family gets annoyed when I take over their rooms with lights being on lol.


It’s a bit more involved, and pricey. I use a polyester shower curtain, cut to fit the exact size of the window. It must be “tight and flat” against the window.

The lights are LED strip lights with the 3-M backing that sticks and is lined on the perimeter of the wall.

Then another curtain is added as a backdrop. This creates a light “sandwich”. The light “bounces” between the curtains creating the “Glow” effect.

I have tried all the other methods, but this one gives the most dramatic effect.

Here are some pics of the small center window:

























Cost is about $40 per window.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! that is a bit of work, but you are right, its pretty awesome.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you get any complaints from family members from the red light spillage in their room at night? Or does the second curtain take care of alot of it?


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

internet troll said:


>


Bravo! It looks great! Did you make the hanging heads yourself?


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

HauntedDiva said:


> Bravo! It looks great! Did you make the hanging heads yourself?


Thank you, yes I did.


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

matrixmom said:


> Do you get any complaints from family members from the red light spillage in their room at night? Or does the second curtain take care of alot of it?


The light does “bleed” into the rooms. I have all of them on WIFI timers so they go off at 9:30 PM on weekdays and 10:30 PM on weekends.....about the time my youngest one goes to bed.

They are used to it now.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Work d on the pallets we use for the graveyard fence. We only need 4-5 pallets to finish the fence.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

2 more JOLs


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Jeremy7 said:


> Work d on the pallets we use for the graveyard fence. We only need 4-5 pallets to finish the fence.


Pictures?


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Shyra said:


> Pictures?


It's not that impressive, the fence isn't up, I just took the back slats and one of the supports off. THAT SAID, I took a picture to see the border that the pallets will form. And for a first batch we have a decent amount of coverage.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Jeremy7 said:


> It's not that impressive, the fence isn't up, I just took the back slats and one of the supports off. THAT SAID, I took a picture to see the border that the pallets will form. And for a first batch we have a decent amount of coverage.
> View attachment 740137


Looks like it’s coming along beautifully! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Jeremy7 said:


> It's not that impressive, the fence isn't up, I just took the back slats and one of the supports off. THAT SAID, I took a picture to see the border that the pallets will form. And for a first batch we have a decent amount of coverage.
> View attachment 740137


 Can’t wait to see the final setup. It looks great so far.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

HighPriestessIce said:


> 2 more JOLs
> View attachment 740117
> View attachment 740118


 How long does it take you to crave those? Where do you get the pumpkins 🎃 from? 
pretty awesome job!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Shyra said:


> How long does it take you to crave those? Where do you get the pumpkins 🎃 from?
> pretty awesome job!


Thank you! I get the pumpkins from Michaels. It's about 10-15 mins to make my sketch and about an hour to an hour and a half to carve using a regular old exacto knife. I usually put on a movie while I carve and I'm usually done before the end.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Freys Pumpkin Patch in Madrid, IA. Think this takes us up to 20??


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Finished my cheap $60 graveyard columns. Added the solar lanterns just now. The paint streaks look so much more magnified in the photo. In person they are actually more subtle.
Also made a little stand to put the tot candy. Need to modify it somehow to fit plenty of candy. Gonna get another skeleton to man the cart lol.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

Well, it was more like on Friday and Saturday I did...


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Jack in the box — making progress. Brother helped with builds including drop down panel.


----------



## FL Haunter 71 (Jul 19, 2020)

Almost finished with the facade to the carnival.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Well, mom let her Chia Bob Ross break.








Salvaging the thing as I only know how.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

And I'd say it's about done.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

I made Twisted Tina float


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Used a dummy to make a Gravedigger.








Just need to get him to stand.


----------



## Keltset (Oct 1, 2020)

It's been a few days since I have posted any of our updates so while this was not all done 'today' it is the work my wife and I have done over the last few days. It's starting to come along and still needs a ton more work to get to the goal line.

Lot's of improvements to the restaurant / bar area and the jail cell area's. We also decided to enclose the front entrance this year.
























































-K


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

After 12 hours of setting up, I’m half way there....


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Finish painting the jack in box prop! It was a family event outside! Crunch time!!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Keltset said:


> It's been a few days since I have posted any of our updates so while this was not all done 'today' it is the work my wife and I have done over the last few days. It's starting to come along and still needs a ton more work to get to the goal line.
> 
> Lot's of improvements to the restaurant / bar area and the jail cell area's. We also decided to enclose the front entrance this year.
> 
> ...


That looks amazing! Question- 
How did you stabilize your walk-way /entrance? Trying to convince my husband to make one but we are concern of wind. 
please share any information. Thank you!
Looks great!


----------



## Keltset (Oct 1, 2020)

Shyra said:


> That looks amazing! Question-
> How did you stabilize your walk-way /entrance? Trying to convince my husband to make one but we are concern of wind.
> please share any information. Thank you!
> Looks great!


Both sides have an upper board that is overhead, We put multiple screw points to prevent twisting. Then we have cross beams (also 1x1) we put to those boards against the vertical boards. This also adds extra resistance against twisting or sideways collapse. The front boards also have sideways support and we added supports to the rails. I will try to remember to take some more detailed pictures today and post them for you on how we did it. We live in a pretty windy area as well (sometimes we get gusts up to 60 mph) but this year has been mild. You can always add a foot board and the bottoms that go outward (away from the actual people walking path) and toss a sandbag on each of the 'feet', these are bags are pretty cheap (we get the play sand) from Home Depot. This year we did not do that because the wind in the forecast is all sub 15 mph, although we can add it easily if it changes.

This is the first year we enclosed it with tarping and have not had to much of a problem. In past years without tarping it has withstood 60 mph wind gusts. The unit is completely free standing and we just cut the wood to fit just under the overhang by our garage door. It's just standing up against our display as if it were attached but it isn't. You can easily hide this by simply attaching a piece of black plastic tarping that you affix to connect the two while the garage door is open. We still can close our garage doors by having it free standing the way we do and no one really notices.

All in all the total cost for this walkway was very little and we have reused it year after year and it is basically made from cheap lumber from Home Depot and the tarping is just rolls of painters tarping (in black) from home depot that you can buy relatively cheaply by the large roll. We save all of our lumber year over year and tarping year over year and rarely need to replace it. Our walkway is 16 feet long, the rails are made up of two 16 foot 2x4's from HD.

I'll try to post more detailed pics of it tomorrow since I will not get a chance to be back on here today.

-K

edit:: It did take two of us (my wife and I) to build this upright, I really suggest three if you can get a third person for stabilizing as you build it up.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Keltset said:


> Both sides have an upper board that is overhead, We put multiple screw points to prevent twisting. Then we have cross beams (also 1x1) we put to those boards against the vertical boards. This also adds extra resistance against twisting or sideways collapse. The front boards also have sideways support and we added supports to the rails. I will try to remember to take some more detailed pictures today and post them for you on how we did it. We live in a pretty windy area as well (sometimes we get gusts up to 60 mph) but this year has been mild. You can always add a foot board and the bottoms that go outward (away from the actual people walking path) and toss a sandbag on each of the 'feet', these are bags are pretty cheap (we get the play sand) from Home Depot. This year we did not do that because the wind in the forecast is all sub 15 mph, although we can add it easily if it changes.
> 
> This is the first year we enclosed it with tarping and have not had to much of a problem. In past years without tarping it has withstood 60 mph wind gusts. The unit is completely free standing and we just cut the wood to fit just under the overhang by our garage door. It's just standing up against our display as if it were attached but it isn't. You can easily hide this by simply attaching a piece of black plastic tarping that you affix to connect the two while the garage door is open. We still can close our garage doors by having it free standing the way we do and no one really notices.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! Awesome!


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

cleanfreak said:


> After 12 hours of setting up, I’m half way there....
> View attachment 741117
> 
> View attachment 741118
> ...


Love the lighting


----------



## Keltset (Oct 1, 2020)

Shyra said:


> Thank you!!! Awesome!


Ok I went and snapped some shots and figured I had better post them before I forget so here they are. Keep in mind the upp cross beams you see that run overy the handrails are not needed at all if you are not tarping it in, we only added those this year to keep the tarping from slouching down to much.


































































-K


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I won't get a pic until tonite but I strung up some purple curtain lights on the inside of my front porch, I have orange rope lights going around the outside already. Then I worked out a deal with my local HyVee for some of their Huge pukkins they sell for $40. I talked them down to $25/pukkin after telling them I would buy maybe 6 of their 8. These are 80-/+ lbs pukkins. They are also going to deliver since I live just up the street


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Keltset said:


> Ok I went and snapped some shots and figured I had better post them before I forget so here they are. Keep in mind the upp cross beams you see that run overy the handrails are not needed at all if you are not tarping it in, we only added those this year to keep the tarping from slouching down to much.
> 
> View attachment 741184
> View attachment 741185
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

I redesigned my Graveyard Fence and Mausoleum facade this year - these are pics of what they looked like last week....before 3 days of 40+ MPH winds and 6 inches of snow. The last pic is Saturday...but it's supposed to be gone by Tuesday so I can keep working. Just the joys of October in Montana...


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Ugh snow!! Now that’s scary 😵


----------



## Notsoscaryhouse (Jun 9, 2020)

I built some new graveyard walls for my cemetery scene. I have a rat skelly on a drawer slide with a wiper motor and a PIR so he pops out when people walk by. Also lit his little tunnel. Added a corpsed cat skeleton with a spot light to watch over him. My theme is more for little ones, not too scary...I think the cat is as dark as i get. i made him a little more fun by using a zombie green when decaying him as opposed to blood/flesh. i think he plays well with the rat.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Please share video of the final product. I like that you showed before and after of the walls. Came out great! I may try that in the future, as my current cardboard facade on the porch is not weatherproof lol.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Outdoor stuff is happening, been doing the big things and lighting.

Smokehouse lookin' nice, inside is a fire n ice spot so it's flickery, fog effects not in view:










Front arbor and fence lights, and lit pumpkin buckets.










Fruit stand moved outside the fence, now with lights, going to be the candy stand


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Today I made some RD inspired wine tumblers to drink out of on Halloween night.


----------



## Jd5757 (Oct 24, 2020)

A bit of Halloween arcylic pour painting....


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Turned a foam cooler into the head of a candy chute.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Got my Halloween III Season of the Witch kids all set up. This will be the 3rd year I've put them outside Halloween night


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Michael__Myers said:


> View attachment 741590
> 
> 
> Got my Halloween III Season of the Witch kids all set up. This will be the 3rd year I've put them outside Halloween night


What materials did you use to build them? I wanted to build something similar but wasn’t sure how to build the structure. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Work on my one care garage haunt today! Making some progress more work to do tomorrow!















1st year with a walk through in the garage with the drop down panel! Can’t wait to hear the screams.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Shyra said:


> What materials did you use to build them? I wanted to build something similar but wasn’t sure how to build the structure. Any info is greatly appreciated.


No building necessary because they are flexible/bendable child mannequins


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

this is my farm stand. Any ideas how to light up the driveway better? A lot more going on than the lighting allows.


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Added 4 witches today
(Cauldrons will go out later this week)









blacked out the foyer and added the piano man, chandelier, and headless help








Added the singing pumpkins
(Low quality video, don’t know why)





overall pic. Hard to get all in one pic


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Labfreak7 said:


> this is my farm stand. Any ideas how to light up the driveway better? A lot more going on than the lighting allows.


I'm guessing if you have grass or gravel nearby you could add some spotlights. Some details can always be lost in the darkness


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Turning a couple parts from old props to a last minute new one.










Pumpkin head from previous year’s scarecrow, combined with the torso of a pirate skeleton I had cobbled together last year (it didn’t have its original head, was missing a hand..etc)

Slowly becoming a new thing but waiting on some more liquid latex.































































And yes, it’s totally riffing on Oak Lane’s pumpkin king. But I’m trying to use whatever’s lying around the car hold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

This was yesterday but my gf and I went to the Sleepy Hollow Sport park in Des Moines, IA for their Scream Park attraction. I took a video, when I was allowed to, of their Brazing Pumpkins exhibit. I put it on my youtube channel for anyone interested. Just search for Sleep Hollow sports park, or My Alcoholic Sober Story and it should come up. I'll also be upading to my Facebook haunt page which you can find with Northwestern Hollow....Ames, IA


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Today....


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

Built with a modified version of Spider Hill’s groundbreaker kit.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Drew with some black light paint, made a stupid sign for the yard.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Little by little, more gets out.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

So - here is what things looked like on Sunday...








According to the weather - this is supposed to all be gone by Wednesday when we are back into the 50's (low last night was -4. Gotta love Montana in October)

Since I was stuck inside I did make these for when I can get back to the graveyard - 








Started as a $0.25 cent styrofoam Celtic Cross that my wife found at a garage sale last month. Added 2 inch foam to it and put it on one of the styrofoam coolers that medical supplies get shipped in. Coated with MM and painted.















This is kind of a before and after. Bought this at Walmart a couple of weeks ago. Added some 2" foam for thickness and a base of 2X4's for weight, MM coated and painted. Left a cutout in the vack so I can get to the switch that turns on the light and the battery compartment.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I made my first custom stamp with my new Mint.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Studio Project


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

Dff

Finished the table today, garage walls start tomirrow


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Since our display is on the side yard and not the porch, I've decided to make a little sign pointing wayward souls in the right direction.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

01GTB said:


> View attachment 741917


...is that a reference to something? I want it to be a reference to something.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Spooktacularbre said:


> Studio Project


Love the way you decorate! Glad you were able to get that GR witch server it looks great with the rest of your decor.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

01GTB said:


> View attachment 741917


lol would love to see a closeup of the skelly on the bike!


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

Jeremy7 said:


> ...is that a reference to something? I want it to be a reference to something.











TikTok Sensation: Meet The Idaho Potato Worker Who Sent Fleetwood Mac Sales Soaring


Nathan Apodaca, 37, of Idaho Falls, recorded a laid-back video while riding a skateboard downhill and drinking Cran-Raspberry juice. The Internet went wild and streamed Fleetwood Mac.




www.npr.org


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

01GTB said:


> TikTok Sensation: Meet The Idaho Potato Worker Who Sent Fleetwood Mac Sales Soaring
> 
> 
> Nathan Apodaca, 37, of Idaho Falls, recorded a laid-back video while riding a skateboard downhill and drinking Cran-Raspberry juice. The Internet went wild and streamed Fleetwood Mac.
> ...


Not the reference I was hoping for, but okay!

Skeleton looks like a cool dude.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

*1*


Malicious said:


> lol would love to see a closeup of the skelly on the bike!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

been working on a few things for the first time trick or treaters that are coming this halloween. going to put my talking skeleton out by the cauldron.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Hearse build


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

Malicious said:


> View attachment 741942
> View attachment 741943
> View attachment 741944
> View attachment 741945
> ...


Love the HD skelly horse. I've had one for 3 years...just figured out how to make him PIR instead of sound activated. He's pulling my hearse.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Finished mounting the orange rope lights to the eve of my house (man I got some rotted boards #1928)✔
Mounted a rotating projector light in the front yard ✔
Repairing two stones from a bit of windy night ✔
Possibly found an awesome location for my tombstone inflatable ✔
MAKING EVERYTHING UP AS I GO ✔✔🤘

Gonna be a good year Tater


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

The big day is soon arriving! Looking forward to seeing all your work and final displays!


----------



## ScareBear (Oct 30, 2020)

A few simple but fun things...my favourite addition this year is just a few crows, black grape vines and two brooms to my regular dining room light fixture.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Malicious said:


> View attachment 741942
> View attachment 741943
> View attachment 741944
> View attachment 741945
> ...


Lol, you’re gonna get a visit from the ASPCA for animal cruelty.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Pumpkin bucket ghosts, inspired by this instagram post

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3zfU-sF5Og/


----------



## mm76 (Jul 22, 2020)

cleanfreak said:


> I did my windows! Hard to capture how awesome they are!
> View attachment 738737
> 
> View attachment 738738


That is so cool ! Could you tell me what kind of lights you used to achieve this effect ? Thank you !


----------



## mm76 (Jul 22, 2020)

cleanfreak said:


> I did my windows! Hard to capture how awesome they are!
> View attachment 738737
> 
> View attachment 738738





cleanfreak said:


> I did my windows! Hard to capture how awesome they are!
> View attachment 738737
> 
> View attachment 738738


That is so cool ! Would you mind telling what lights you used to achieve this effect ? Thank you !


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

_Probably_ the last one for the year


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

I finally finished my severed head prop. Been wanting to do something like it for years but never got around to it. When I saw a mask for sale this year, I knew I had the basis of what I wanted. It was higher quality than most masks you find in big retail shops. The bloody bones bit look terrible though so I painted them or cut them out. The rest is pretty decent, imo.










And here's the final product. I had taken assorted bones from a 'Bag of Bones' pack that I had bought previously and fed them through the holes (and made a couple of new ones). The gaps were filled with glue and cotton wool, which were later painted. I glued hair to the top. I then tied it to bones so I could hold it like a puppet and had some other bones dangle from below so that they clang together to make a noise when I walk.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Finished up the garage. I think we're ready for tmw. I know I'm ready for some R&R


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

mm76 said:


> That is so cool ! Would you mind telling what lights you used to achieve this effect ? Thank you !


Thanks!
Thread here:








Red lighted windows


How do you guys make your windows glow red? Last year I used the red table cloth on all the windows but didn’t love the effect.




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Carved maybe 7 pukkins. Bagged candy, mounted more stones and added cemetery fencing lights


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

IowaGuy said:


> Carved maybe 7 pukkins. Bagged candy, mounted more stones and added cemetery fencing lights


Where are the pics?


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Today work on some final ideas that my 7 year old daughter came up with and team effort made it happens. Excited for tomorrow even though we got some snow today (hope for it to melt by tomorrow).
That’s just the garage ... tomorrow to rework on the front yard and clean up to setup the final touches. Good luck everyone! Happy Halloween!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Shyra said:


> Where are the pics?


I'll get plenty of pics and video 2morrow during Halloween! But in the mean time aka Now....this is 1 block south of me. My new neighbor!


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

All done! As of 1pm today EST, one TOT with his mom. Let him take two goodie bags. Mom spent about 15 minutes taking pictures.
I guess it’s gonna be a slow Halloween. 😞


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Labfreak7 said:


> All done! As of 1pm today EST, one TOT with his mom. Let him take two goodie bags. Mom spent about 15 minutes taking pictures.
> I guess it’s gonna be a slow Halloween. 😞


Ours doesn’t start until 5:00 PM. Hang in there, it’s going to be epic.....
I had over 100 cars drive by last night.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Lol, it’s like inviting a bunch of people to your party, and nobody comes.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Labfreak7 said:


> All done! As of 1pm today EST, one TOT with his mom. Let him take two goodie bags. Mom spent about 15 minutes taking pictures.
> I guess it’s gonna be a slow Halloween. 😞


We never get kids til after 6pm. If someone showed up at 1pm, I'd still give them candy but they'd miss the show. Trick or treating at lunch time is a new one to me.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Started at 7:20 and just finished. Ran out of power cords. But it’s done! Here’s where we landed.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

My fav is the Werewolf scene


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Labfreak7 said:


> My fav is the Werewolf scene


Thanks! Can’t wait to see the lighting. The moon is warm yellow. Wolf is blue. Tree are red and the witches green.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Night views. The power of lighting!!


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Love it!


----------

